# Backpack sprayer



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Been searching for a thread on good backpack sprayers and couldn't. What do you prefer what would you recommend what should I stay away from? Looking for a backpack sprayer will be upgrading the wand to the DFW sprayer. Does not need to be battery operated. Just need a unit that will long break in a year or two and will spray consistently ideally under $150.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Adamg77 said:


> Been searching for a thread on good backpack sprayers and couldn't. What do you prefer what would you recommend what should I stay away from? Looking for a backpack sprayer will be upgrading the wand to the DFW sprayer. Does not need to be battery operated. Just need a unit that will long break in a year or two and will spray consistently ideally under $150.


For that price get a battery sprayer

Sprayer plus is what I use


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I HIGHLY recommend that you spend a little more and get a battery unit. Night and day difference. Then just get a $20 little hand can for spot spraying. You won't regret it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

+3 - Buy a battery powered sprayer.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2020)

+4 https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63924...battery+powered+sprayer&qid=1590430336&sr=8-8


----------



## LAFRENZ (Mar 17, 2020)

Nixnix42 said:


> +4 https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63924...battery+powered+sprayer&qid=1590430336&sr=8-8


+5 on the chapin 24v

1 problem, out of the case it leaked horribly, had to take the bottom housing apart and tighten the hose clamps. Other then that works like a charm


----------



## jjmanton (Apr 20, 2020)

I have been thinking about getting the My 4 Sons Sprayer, which might be what you are looking for.

I haven't used any backpack though. I feel my yard might be a little big. What size yard is acceptable for a 4 gallon backpack?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Skip the M4S and get a Sprayers Plus, it's better built. The M4S is good for the money, but it's finish is on the cheap.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

I just bought a FlowZone Tornado. I've only tested on my driveway, but I can tell it's going put my 2 gl HDX hand pump sprayer to shame. I think FZ currently are out of stock, but will have a new version in the next few weeks.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

In my opinion, anything over a couple thousand square feet is asking for a backpack. Anything over 10 is asking for something with a 2-3 nozzle boom.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Adamg77 said:


> Been searching for a thread on good backpack sprayers and couldn't. What do you prefer what would you recommend what should I stay away from? Looking for a backpack sprayer will be upgrading the wand to the DFW sprayer. Does not need to be battery operated. Just need a unit that will long break in a year or two and will spray consistently ideally under $150.


There are a myriad of choices & sprayer specs available but in the end it should be about meeting your need. The question is then, what are you looking to do with a backpack sprayer? If spot or zone spraying herbicides, etc, most any manual pump sprayer should suffice. No need for a battery-driven pump, and definitely no need for a nice high-end DFW brass wand. A sprayer is essentially a plastic canister with air being used to pump out whatever solution is in there. Simple as that.

If you're into (or will be into) spraying blanket applications of herbicides and growth regulators and other such very precise applications, the name of the game is Consistency. Consistency in Output as well as spray pattern. A manual sprayer can give you consistent output (ie, PSI) but you'll most likely need a CF valve to keep you from over-pressurizing the tank. A battery pump can be had with set PSI values or with adjustable control, but once set it will keep that consistent pressure unless outside factors intervene (low battery, leaking gaskets, etc). So then its a matter of looking at the pump specs (40 psi is a good target) and, mostly, ergonomics. That last part is subjective and where recommendations can really help, but don't lose sight of what your needs are. For example, just because people recommend a DFW wand does not mean it's necessary for you. Just mentioning this part because you said you were planning on getting the upgrade done.. again, let is suit your need.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

CTLawnNut said:


> I just bought a FlowZone Tornado. I've only tested on my driveway, but I can tell it's going put my 2 gl HDX hand pump sprayer to shame. I think FZ currently are out of stock, but will have a new version in the next few weeks.


Are they releasing a new variant? or is it just more inventory?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know this community's culture...is it acceptable form to ask for suggestions within someone else's thread here?
If not, i can create my own.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Same as any forum. If it's helpful to the original topic then join in the party. If it's not then start over.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Same as any forum. If it's helpful to the original topic then join in the party. If it's not then start over.


Ok. I have roughtly ~4200 sq ft yard.

I am also currently considering backpack sprayer options as well. I wouldn't want to do anything particularly sophisticated...just herbicides and _maybe_ fertilizer.

I am still in the learning phase, so I need to determine if using liquid fertilizer over granular is more about preference or if there is an added value to it.

I think that's about all I'd use it for. I can't think of anything else...but I don't know anything else I'd use it for either.

It's reading like this Chapin model and something called Sprayers Plus are recommended the most.

I am curious if my situation sounds like those would be ideal for me.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I have 5k square feet. After searching here for a while I decided to go with the Ryobi 4gal battery operated. Plus I can buy other tools on the same battery platform. I've only had it a couple months but I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

LoveMyLawn said:


> I have 5k square feet. After searching here for a while I decided to go with the Ryobi 4gal battery operated. Plus I can buy other tools on the same battery platform. I've only had it a couple months but I have been very pleased with it.


I am very new to this, so my apologies if this question is obvious.

Are you saying that the backpack that you chose to purchase uses a battery that you can use with other tools? Or are you saying that there are other tools that you can use in conjunction with the backpack?

What made you choose this one over others?


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

TLFU said:


> CTLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a FlowZone Tornado. I've only tested on my driveway, but I can tell it's going put my 2 gl HDX hand pump sprayer to shame. I think FZ currently are out of stock, but will have a new version in the next few weeks.
> ...


I believe when I asked some questions recently about whether my Tornado was v1 or v2 they said a new variant would be available in the next two weeks. I think they are updating their other models as well.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> LoveMyLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I have 5k square feet. After searching here for a while I decided to go with the Ryobi 4gal battery operated. Plus I can buy other tools on the same battery platform. I've only had it a couple months but I have been very pleased with it.
> ...


I can use the same battery on other Ryobi One+ tools. Which you can pickup some good deals when HD does Ryobi Days. Price point was good at $150 delivered. Free seals for life if you register the product. The reviews on here were good. TeeJet nozzles fit. I am no battery backpack spraying master by any means. I don't know a lot of the ends and outs of most of them. It's the one I decided to go with and from a simple DIY'er, I've been happy with it. Wish I would have gone battery backpack sooner, regardless of brand.


----------



## j2dna (Apr 1, 2020)

As others have said, stick to a battery sprayer.

I have the Ryobi and have been please with it.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

turfnsurf said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > Same as any forum. If it's helpful to the original topic then join in the party. If it's not then start over.
> ...


What's your budget? If your planning on possible spraying fertilizer or all liquid application? You may need to look into a different direction?


----------



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

Possibly unpopular opinion here, but I got the 4g backpack from harbor freight. Its served me well so far for a couple different applications. Manual pump but seems to hold pressure well enough for me. I've done blanket spraying and spot spraying with it. 29.99.

Having said that, I am cheap, but kind of wish I got a battery powered sprayer.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I had a question about backpacks before I buy. It sounds like a lot of people combine products, which is very efficient.

For those instances that you can't mix products, is it relatively uneventful to clean it prior to putting a new product in? This may sound like a weird question, but I just want to make sure that it's not some preferred practice to have separate devices for certain products as opposed to rinsing it out prior to use.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

I have a hand-pump backpack sprayer and I usually do one app a day (mixture of things, but one mixture a day). After I'm done spraying, I fill it up with water, shake it, spray out a gallon or so and then dump out the rest (if the mixture is more toxic, e.g. Roundup), I do this twice. There are tank cleaning solutions that you can buy (mix that when you're filling your sprayer with the water during cleaning).


----------

